# Advice needed on dog please!



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

this is long, but i'd appreciate help, but for short version skip to the red.

so, i was sitting in my living room playing the xbox, and i was called over to the local pub by my dads girlfriend who works there, to find a puppy stumbling about outside scared and confused. i was told that it had been abandoned in the pub and thrown out by the gaffer and that i should look after it for the time being. So i have, and it was wither me take her or the ten piss-heads standing outside take her back, so i'm glad i took her. i took her to my mums (she lives very near) who used to be a vetinary nurse. She checked the dog and said it was young and looked fairly healthy. i walked to my local corner shop, grabbed some dog food and brought her back to my dads, greeted by the same drunks who decided to ask the same questions as they had earlier.

So anyway, i'm basically asking for some advice. i have acquired the dog that was supposedly abandoned in the pub and have it at my dads house with a collar and my old dogs lead. i have some food and water available for it and she seems healthy and friendly. i'm keeping her here for now unless someone comes foward to claim her but then i face the dilemma, do i give her back to her rightful owner, even if it is some alcoholic who is stupid enought to leave his dog in the pub. Also, when i call her to me, she gets really scared, which gives me the impression she's been smacked around a little by her owner, especially when i reached up earlier to get my phone off the kitchen worktop, the poor girl got scared and started whimpering. which means if i give her back to her owner she could be neglected and mistreated, but does it give me the right to make such a decision. My dad's fully up for keeping her, and i've already got slightly attached to her (i know i shoudln't:blush.

So does anyone have any advice? i'm taking her to see if she's microchipped and i'm gonna put some flyers up tomorrow afternoon and see if i get any response.

thanks for reading


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

hmmmm hard decision there.
a friend of mine had this same scenario last week.
at a party with a load of young chavvy lads...(he is older but somehow ended up there) they were drinking and the pup ran under their feet in the kitchen prompting one of them to 'kick' it with his foot. the lads then started getting lairy and decided a game of boot the puppy was in order so my mate picked up the puppy, popped it in his coat and took it... after telling them all to get a grip! 
took it to the police station...


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i don't want to hand it in the a kennel so she can sit in there her whole life when i could keep her myself, i just don't know what to do if she's claimed, and i hate people like that^ shoot the lot of the b*stards


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yeah i understand...he just wasn't in a position to keep the puppy but was not prepared to leave it there...
maybe just keep it quiet that you have it and how it got to you...
that way you're less likely to be 'found' and in a few days timne you could claim you found it wandering the streets.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

if it looks like she's been mistreated i'd keep her,
what breed is she? (just beeing nosey)


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i wasn;t calling him irresponsible or anything i know not everyone could keep a dog but good on him for rescuing it, she's so freindly and such a nice dog it would be horrible if she (or any other dog) was mistreated or neglected.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

if he/she does turn up offer them a tenner to spend in the pub then tell them to sling their hook! LOL
poor puppy...
what are you gonna call her...
what breed is she and can we eventaully see a pic?
re above... i know you weren't ... i just wanted to ensure you knew he did what he did...


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry for double post but, she's a female, brown jack russel with white patches.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i suppose i could get a pic up and i'm trying not to get too attached incase i don't get to keep her.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

If it were me i think I would keep her if she isnt chipped or anything. She would be alot better off with you by the sounds of it and with time she will come out of herself and learn not everyone is the same.I just couldn in good conscience leave her with someone who would mistreat her.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

keep...
call her...
pebbles
dolly
what was the pub called? name her after that! LOL


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

good idea  *whistles* "come here bulls head"

hmm, maybe not, i'll get a pic of her now


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

hmm difficult one really, if there's no chip then I'd be inclined to keep her. However if you see LOST posters about the place with her description then I'd probably give them a ring.
The only issue I could see with this is how young is she? Young, weeks or a couple of months, as she may not had had her vaccinations? I don't think there is a way to tell if they've had them? just an idea : victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

call her torrie...(toreee)
as in torro (bull) but feminine...


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

shes a small dog so its hard to tell but looking at the development of her teeth my mum has said about a year, she's old enough to have had all her vaccinations (doesn't mean she has, you never know: irresponsiblr enough to leave in pub = stupid enough to not get vaccinations) if i see lost posters i shall get in contact.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL
in the space of 30 mons we've gone from,
'should i keep it?' to
'well what shall we call her? 

LOL

:lol2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> this is long, but i'd appreciate help, but for short version skip to the red.
> 
> so, i was sitting in my living room playing the xbox, and i was called over to the local pub by my dads girlfriend who works there, to find a puppy stumbling about outside scared and confused. i was told that it had been abandoned in the pub and thrown out by the gaffer and that i should look after it for the time being. So i have, and it was wither me take her or the ten piss-heads standing outside take her back, so i'm glad i took her. i took her to my mums (she lives very near) who used to be a vetinary nurse. She checked the dog and said it was young and looked fairly healthy. i walked to my local corner shop, grabbed some dog food and brought her back to my dads, greeted by the same drunks who decided to ask the same questions as they had earlier.
> 
> ...


by law you have to go to your local police station and tell them the situation and tell them you want to keep the dog if the owner doesnt come forward,dont take the dog with you as they'll try and take it off you,they'll give you telephone numbers to local kennels and you ring them up and tell them you've got the dog and after 14 days if the owner hasnt contacted the police or the kennels you'll have to go back to the police station with proof that you've taken the dog to the vets and then the police will sign it over to you,once the police has signed the dog over to you theres nothing the previous owner can do about it,if the owners do get in touch within 14 days they have to pay you for whatever you've spent on the dog plus cost of housing i hope this helps


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

neil you're so practical!
we were being all rose tinted specs and fantastical about it...
la la la...


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> LOL
> in the space of 30 mons we've gone from,
> 'should i keep it?' to
> 'well what shall we call her?
> ...


just to clarify, i still don't want to name her incase she is claimed.

but anyway, shes sitting next to me asleep and i've only just noticed, she has to scars on the right side of her chest, one on her cheek and a cut in her ear. the two scars look like a hefty scratch. but she doesn't seem to care about them, she's facinated by my beardie, keeps staring at her cautiously xD


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> neil you're so practical!
> we were being all rose tinted specs and fantastical about it...
> la la la...


by the sound of it if it done my law the dog will be there in 14 day


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I would call the dog warden, local RSPCA & Blue Cross kennels etc... just to let them know that you have this dog (the owners may not be drunks as you put it & may be sick with worry looking for her). Legally if the owners contact you then you will have to give her back, even if you do feel she has been mistreated (some dogs are naturally nervous which doesn't mean they have been beaten silly, afterall she's in a strange house with people she doesn't know).


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh give her a name...
you know you want to...
in all seriousness tho... i wonder how many people actually do let the police know if they find a dog... 
i know of several people who just kept them!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> oh give her a name...
> you know you want to...
> in all seriousness tho... i wonder how many people actually do let the police know if they find a dog...
> i know of several people who just kept them!


 a lot of people do let the police know i have that why i know about it 

if you ring the rspca they just take it of you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The police and RSPCA no longer take in stray dogs.
I would contact the dog warden and tell them she is staying with you unless her owner turns up.There is a chance she is genuinely lost and followed someone to the pub. Quite a lot of dogs are nervous in unfamiliar surroundings so she may not have been beaten.
Good on you for taking her in


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i'm going to see if it's microchipped, but i've noticed she has slight scars and no collar marks, but for now, pics


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> i'm going to see if it's microchipped, but i've noticed she has slight scars and no collar marks, but for now, pics
> 
> image
> image
> ...


that look like a plummer terrier x


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

cutie lady...
very curious.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

open to any alternate suggestions on the breed, but looks like most jack russels that i've seen before and my mum's pretty sure it is, and she was a vet nurse for 13 years.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> that look like a plummer terrier x


 
She does doesnt she 
plummer terrier - Google Search

Very pretty lady whatever she is!


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i've had a look at the plummer and they do looks similar, she seems a little less chunky than your average jack russel.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> open to any alternate suggestions on the breed, but looks like most jack russels that i've seen before and my mum's pretty sure it is, and she was a vet nurse for 13 years.



a lot of people think plummer terrier are jack russels


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

yeah i understand what you mean, pretty sure she's a plummer for now


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd say she's a Plummer & with the scars she has i'd say she's a working Terrier & the scars are the result of rat bites :whistling2:. Just hope she's up to date with her vaccinations as Lepto isn't a nice disease :devil:.


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

she looks like shes well fed


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

they're not scars from bites, the shape would be different (unless rats have 2 inch teeth that is). i have no idea about the vaccinations but i shall be taking her to the vets next week if she's still with me, and she looks healthy enough, she just wolfed down half a can of winalot!


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

You should really tell the police as she could easily be someones much loved pet that has been stolen and dumped in the pub when nobody there would buy it.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i'm not going to the police but i will be keeping an eye out for lost posters and put up some found ones i think


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> i'm not going to the police but i will be keeping an eye out for lost posters and put up some found ones i think



them you are breaking the law :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

call the police then


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Chunk247 said:


> i'm not going to the police but i will be keeping an eye out for lost posters and put up some found ones i think



By the looks of the pics she is very well cared for, imagine that she is a childs pet. How would you feel if you were a child who's pet had perhaps been stolen & someone found it but didn't inform all the relevant aurthorities & kept it. You have a duty to inform the Police that you have found this dog so if the owners contact them they will know where she is. As much as you like her she isn't yours to keep, she belongs to someone :devil:.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

if she is a well looked after pet lost posters will be put up and i will see them and contact them.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just call the dog warden. As said, this isn't a game, what if her owners are going out of their mind. Its not fair to do what you are doing purely because you've gotten attached, thats so selfish on your part. if you want a dog of your own, rescue from a shelter where you actually know they are not wanted....


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Chunk247 said:


> if she is a well looked after pet lost posters will be put up and i will see them and contact them.


You can't say if it's a pet there will be posters.
Jacks are a common old persons companion,do you really expect an old person to go out and get posters printed and put them up??


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I would report her found to dogwarden as well.
She will never legally be yours otherwise no matter how long you keep her. 
its 28 days now you have to keep them by the way ( not 14 ) but if dogwarden is not contacted even after 28 days she wont belong to you. 

Look at it from another way - she might not have been mistreated by the owner she is with now - she could have been lost , come from rescue and so on - the reason she is covering could be cause she is with strangers and is scared as a lot have happened to her the last days.
She might have followed someone to the pub and might have loving owners somewhere who is missing her.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> if she is a well looked after pet lost posters will be put up and i will see them and contact them.



this is whats wrong with rfuk someone asks for help and advice and you give them it and its not what they want to hear so they just ignore it,this is why you dont see me posting alot on here with help and advice because im just wasting my time

someone may have put up posters and are desperately wanting their beloved pet or working dog back but they might be miles away from you


example i went away years ago and left my dogs with friends and family.one of my dogs were stolen from a friends house i did everything right i put up posters got in touch with the authoritys

the dog was found in coventry so how is anybody gonna see my posters in coventry please do the right thing by the animal dont be selfish by just doing what you want

you wont listen anyway so its pointless me posting


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i didn't read the full three pages so this has probably been said but the best thing to do is make sure you inform the police, the local council dog warden, local pet shops and also local vet surgeries that you have found this dog because she is legally someone else property wether they mistreat her or not, that sounds harsh but i don't mean it in a bad way. What i'm trying to say is that if someone does come forward to claim her, if they are indeed the dogs owner then you would be breaking the law by stopping them from having their dog.

what you can do though is report them to the SSPCA/RSPCA about them mistreating her.

If however you inform all the necessary places and still nobody comes forward for the dog, after so many days/weeks (depending on where you live) the dog will then become your property and if she isnt Microchipped thats the first thing you'd want to do. Then she will be legally all yours.

I work at kennels and we sometimes get in strays and there are so many people out there that either find or lose dogs and don't do everything they should.

Hope this helped and sorry if its irrelevant due to not reading the full thread


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

you should, both morally and legally, inform the police and the dog warden. yes theres a chance shes an unwanted or abused dog, but theres also a chance shes someone's much loved pet and there going mad with worry. think how you would feel if someone found a pet of yours and decided to keep it just because they'd got attached to it.

in all honesty you seem like you want to keep the dog regardless of who may be looking for it. 

just to share something with you: a few months ago a found a stunning mastiff in my back garden, she had a harness on but no tag. i put a lead on her and went for a walk up the street incase someone was looking for her, no luck. i walked her down to the local vets, no microchip. by your logic i should have taken her home and just looked for lost posters and if no posters, ended up with a very nice dog. as it happens i rang the police to report her found, they had already had a report of a mastiff as being 'lost' but as there was no coller or microchip, could i describe the harness she was wearing? i did, it matched the description given of the lost dog. i loaded her into the car (not easy with a big dog and a corsa) and took her down to the station. turns out her owner was in hospital, but had paid a dog walker to look after her, she had slipped her coller and cleared off after a cat and the walker couldnt find her. after a few hours she reported her as missing.

if your worried about her being handed over to just anybody then dont be, in the mastiffs case the amount of proof her owner had to show (due to her having no chip or coller) was huge. he was really gratefull to have her back, he was convinced she would end up as a some scrotes status dog (or worse) and had been going mad with worry, and she'd only been lost a few hours.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Chunk247 said:


> if she is a well looked after pet lost posters will be put up and i will see them and contact them.



What if they haven't put posters up? What if she's from out of the area as she was stolen & dumped? By notifying the Dog Warden they have access to a National database so will see where she has come from. You are being so stupid & your attitude isn't that of a decent human being with a conscience :devil:. Get on the phone & call the Dog Warden & at least let them know you will look after her until her owners are found. Also try looking on the Doglost website as she may be on there.


Ps. If you do not contact anyone i will be contacting Doglost with a link to this thread, so hopefully they can find her owners!!! She is not your dog so stop being an arse & act in the proper manner that is expected!!!


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i have contacted the rspca and she is being checked for a microchip tomorrow? i didn't even know there was a website like that so i shall look now, found posters are going up in local shop windows and i walked round the whole area with her, looking for posters. she showed particular interest in a certain house which had a dog lead hanging up in the porch, i rang the doorbell, someone came and said it wasn't theres.

just because i'm not calling the police, doesn't mean i'm ignoring my moral and legal responsibility by instantly saying i want to keep her, in fact, my dad wants to keep her and i am saying only if we cannot find the owner. i'm not some idiot who is doing everything to keep her, i just personally think that informing the police will take longer than going to the rspca and putting up flyers.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

just do what you can!
put up your own posters...they don't need to be fancy just a little note saying you found a dog...details etc.
it may just do the trick.


----------



## zenazoo (Mar 28, 2009)

Chunk247 said:


> i have contacted the rspca and she is being checked for a microchip tomorrow? i didn't even know there was a website like that so i shall look now, found posters are going up in local shop windows and i walked round the whole area with her, looking for posters. she showed particular interest in a certain house which had a dog lead hanging up in the porch, i rang the doorbell, someone came and said it wasn't theres.
> 
> just because i'm not calling the police, doesn't mean i'm ignoring my moral and legal responsibility by instantly saying i want to keep her, in fact, my dad wants to keep her and i am saying only if we cannot find the owner. i'm not some idiot who is doing everything to keep her, i just personally think that informing the police will take longer than going to the rspca and putting up flyers.


 
If he calls the rspca/local vet whatever, they will only say "come in tomorrow and we'll check the microchip" If it has microchip/details they will call the owner to come gfet her. I don't think Calling up here there and everywhere on a SUNDAY evening is going to do much good. Unnecessary hastle. The police are just as useless, Common sense and do the chip tomrrow, poster or two around. No harm done, Sick of people on this forum being quick to slam someone into the ground for offering help to something that is helpless. :bash: *rant over* 

She is georgous by the way! : victory:


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i'm not calling them today she is going there tomorrow. and i think you were sort of defending me, so thanks, i could've just kept her as mine instead of things like rspca, putting up posters, taking her round looking for lost posters etc, especially as i've got all my exams going on at the moment, i have orthodontist and hospital appointments and i have to go to the hospital for an x-ray next week.
i'm by no means saying i'm perfect, or that i'm doing everything i could, simply that i could be doing a lot less. i've looked on doglost and got nothing.


----------



## zenazoo (Mar 28, 2009)

Chunk247 said:


> i'm not calling them today she is going there tomorrow. and i think you were sort of defending me, so thanks, i could've just kept her as mine instead of things like rspca, putting up posters, taking her round looking for lost posters etc, especially as i've got all my exams going on at the moment, i have orthodontist and hospital appointments and i have to go to the hospital for an x-ray next week.
> i'm by no means saying i'm perfect, or that i'm doing everything i could, simply that i could be doing a lot less. i've looked on doglost and got nothing.


 
Yeah I was aiming it at the people trying to boss you around. It happens all to much on this forum. : victory:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont understand what your problem is with informing the police? it takes 5 minutes, you call, say you've found a dog, it has no coller, no chip (if this turns out to be the case) and give a description of the dog. they will ask you if you are happy to keep the dog with you, if you are they make a note of your phone number incase someone calls, if not they inform the dog warden. they will also give you the time scale for when the dog can officially become yours, you also have it on record that the dog was reported as found, so if someone tries to claim her after 6 months (or whatever) then you have the best proof possible that you tried to find the owners before claiming her as your own. especially should it ever end up in court, you will have the police report on your side.

should she belong to someone elderly (or just someone not good with technology) there not going to put her on dogslost or any site like that. lost posters are also very easy to miss.

people are not trying to boss you around they are informing you of the law. the dog is not legally yours and without the involvement of the police and/or dog warden (though you would have to check the dog warden part) it never will be. meaning it could potentially be claimed by anyone else at any time. as animals count as possession's keeping the dog without making all possible efforts to locate the owner (of which informing the police is generally viewed as the most basic) could be viewed as theft.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

zenazoo said:


> Yeah I was aiming it at the people trying to boss you around. It happens all to much on this forum. : victory:



Excuse me but we have not bossed him around. He came on asking what to do, so he was told exactly what to do (which is legally he has to inform the Police that he has found this dog). He then started saying he was going to keep her :devil:. This dog is not his to keep, it will have an owner somewhere (she may of been stolen from outside of the area she was found so looking for posters in his area would be pointless). He then started accusing the owner of neglect just because the dog has a few scars (my dogs have scars, does that mean i've neglected them?), because of her breed she has probably got them from hunting & not from neglect (she looks to be in too good a condition to be neglected). So please don't come on here accusing people of having a go & bossing him around when we were all trying to help the OP & it was he who was choosing to ignore the information that was given after asking for it :devil:. It's people like you who have brought this forum down, not the people giving correct advice.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

someone tries to take me to court? why would i let it go that far? if someone claims the dog i will hand her over.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

started saying i was going to keep her? i haven't directly said that, infact, people have told me to just keep her and to start thinking of names and i have clearly said i'm not getting too attached because she is not mine. just because someone else suggested something doesn't mean i have agreed with and/or taken it on board. i may have said i want to keep her, but who wouldn't?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Chunk247 said:


> someone tries to take me to court? why would i let it go that far? if someone claims the dog i will hand her over.


alright now im lost. forgive me if im missing something, but you say you will happily hand her over but you wont inform the police?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> alright now im lost. forgive me if im missing something, but you say you will happily hand her over but you wont inform the police?



In an earlier post they say they don't know what they would do if she is claimed :whistling2:.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

look, just do what you can...
maybe give your local police station a call in the morning....
get it logged that you have found a lost dog etc etc...
but tell them you're happy to keep her until a) her owner is found b) permanant if no home is found.
in terms of what you're doing..at least posters, walking the area, looking on line is a start...
weekends are never a good time for this sort of thing... just make sure you use tomorrow to let the relevant people know!


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

yes but at the time i was under the impression some piss head had abandoned her in a pub, whereas now i'm more open minded, open to the fact that she could have run away, got lost etc


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i'm trying to help...
i think you found a dog...clearly wanted to help... made some rash choices/uninformed choices what ever and are now doing what you can... you could have just left her...at least you didn't do that!
you came on here asking for help... people gave you it and now you are starting to see their view point..and are making new decisions...
i don't see what more you could be doing at 10 at night.
or on a sunday...
when we found a lost dog it was a friday and when we rang the warden we were told they were 'shut' as the wardens had finished... it was like 2.30!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> alright now im lost. forgive me if im missing something, but you say you will happily hand her over but you wont inform the police?



i know you trying to help but i give up try to as op not listening to help 

i have a lot of patience but i give up 


to me it sound like the op want to keep the dog


to the op do the rigth think 4 the dog


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

yeah, i did want to keep the dog, but it doesn't mean i would have not returned to the home where she belongs, i would have kept her if i could not find the owner, and i have after taking her to the vets and getting her microchip checked, the dog was stolen out of someones back garden as the shop he lives aboves cctv proves.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Chunk247 said:


> yeah, i did want to keep the dog, but it doesn't mean i would have not returned to the home where she belongs, i would have kept her if i could not find the owner, and i have after taking her to the vets and getting her microchip checked, the dog was stolen out of someones back garden as the shop he lives aboves cctv proves.


Has the dog gone back home now? If so I think its time you got your own dog as I bet you would give one a great home :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yeah... maybe consider getting a dog of your own...
you did a good deed there in the end...:no1:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Well done on doing the right thing :2thumb:. Maybe you could think about getting a rescue dog of your own now as others have said. Why not check the Domestic classifieds on here as there are often dogs looking for homes in there :2thumb:.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i'll have a look but seeing as i don't have a conventional garden rescues won't allow me to have one.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

look for one on here too...
many people who live in flats, boats etc etc have dogs... and they dont have gardens.
it can be done its just harder...


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i'm perfectly capable of taking it out when it needs to rescues just don't understand this. when i was looking after Maddie here^^^^^ i would take her out as soon as i got up and just before i went plus the walks in the day, and we have a courtyard out the back that she felt fine with, it's just convinving anyone that.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

so you live in a flat? ground floor?


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Dog Rescue Pages - UK dog rescue homes, centres and shelters guide www.manytearsrescue.co.uk


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Chunk247 said:


> i'm perfectly capable of taking it out when it needs to rescues just don't understand this. when i was looking after Maddie here^^^^^ i would take her out as soon as i got up and just before i went plus the walks in the day, and we have a courtyard out the back that she felt fine with, it's just convinving anyone that.



I work with Greyhounds (at an RGT branch), we have homed plenty of dogs to people in flats or houses with no gardens. So long as the dog is taken out often to empty we don't have a problem with this :2thumb:. Have you contacted your local RGT branch? Find it here..... Branches


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i live in a large, 3 bedroom, two storey flat above a ground floor shop, the flat itself is bigger than most of my mates houses and there is a large, enclosed, usually empty car park out the back, plus ground floor rooftops that some people have converted to gardens.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

sounds like you have plenty of room and the right attitude to getting it out...
i would look on classifieds on here or rehoming...
someone wanted a home for a greyhound on here...
but they were based in the NW!


----------

